# Doar cu tine



## deine

Hello, 

It is interesting for me which language is this song. I didn't know in which language it is few years ago and till now I don't know that.
So I decided to ask you  This is the begining of the song:

_Activ "Doar cu tine"_

Azi mi-am promis ca de maine nu ratez nici o sansa
Vreau sa iti spun tot ce simt
Langa tine incepe o nou viata.

Prerefren:
Si asta-i noaptea in care nu mai visez
xxx


And that about is this song???


----------



## suzzzenn

hi

I believe it's Romanian.


----------



## ronanpoirier

It is Romanian!!!

I have this song too. It's pretty good. *dancing*

"Doar cu tine" means "only with you", by the way.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, deine.

Here's a translation of your lyrics... sort of.


_Activ "Doar cu tine"
*Just with you*
_ 
Azi mi-am promis ca de maine nu ratez nici o sansa
*I promised myself today, that starting tomorrow I won't miss a chance*

Vreau sa iti spun tot ce simt
*I want to tell you everything I feel
*
Langa tine incepe o nou viata.
*With you, a new life will start.*

Prerefren:
Si asta-i noaptea in care nu mai visez
*And this is the night I will stop dreaming

*
I never actually listened to this song, so I can't guarantee the accuracy of these lyrics, but there you go.


----------



## deine

Thank you very much


----------



## Trisia

Sure, no problem


----------

